# Fire pan review



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Has anyone had any experience with the "Adjust-a Grill" firepan? What I like about it is that it seems sturdy, the carrying case has d-rings, and it's cheaper than the NRS pan. What I don't like is that it's shorter and doesn't have a lid. 

I can't find any reviews for it online. Anyone?


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

wait till you see the one I am bringing, you'll shit yourself. just kidding, but it is sweet. I will post some pics of it as soon as the wife gets home.

If you like it, it's yours. I made it myself. I just finnished it.

thanks for the invite.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*pictures*

here are some pictures, I will build the legs tomorrow, should I do 4 screw on legs or 2 L shaped legs with lock ins? if I do the L shape I could elevate the grill from the box.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

dimensions are 15''x24''x4''


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

bobbuilds said:


> here are some pictures, I will build the legs tomorrow, should I do 4 screw on legs or 2 L shaped legs with lock ins? if I do the L shape I could elevate the grill from the box.


Very nice!!!!!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Thank you,

Kjristen, if the "Adjust-a-grill" is the one that has a stake in the middle and the grill height adjust allong the stake with a set screw, let me know. I will make you one before the trip.

Or send me a pic of what you are looking for.


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

When I built mine I copied the NRS model so I could move the grate! I also made the floor of the pan so it could float and not twist the whole thing when it got hot... Let me know if that holds it's shape being solid after you heat her up! 
It does look good BOB!


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

*Fierpan!*

If your going to use on the Grand make sure it passes reg size,
Our good friend mr.ranger tried to tell me my NRS was not!
The sides were 2.999999999" not 3"
but the adjustables are sweet if you like grilling!
You could probable have a lid made cheap right now!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I think the L-shaped legs w/ the lock ins would work better than the screw on legs. Awesome work though!


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

If I am not mistaken all the regulations state it must be 3'' deep and 12'' off the ground. as far as depth and height requirements.

I figured I would have a warping problem, so I stiched the base and tacked the corners. I left it 4'' deep so I could "float" a sub base to absorb the heat transfer about 3/4'' above the bottom of the pan. overall depth of 3-1/4'' after the sub.

I also looked at the nrs fire pan. up close I saw they bent the 4 sides out of 1 peice of flatstock then tacked 6 1'' long peices of angle to the sides to float the bottom pan. but they welded it all in.

Kjirsten, I did some more reserch on the adjust a grill. I can duplicate it to the tee, so well in-fact I will probably get sued. I do think if we build that style of gril though, We should make the legs longer so it meets the general height requirements (12'') so I have found.

Thanks for the feed-back, sorry to hi-jack.....


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Wow Bob! Thanks so much! That looks perfect. I think the L legs with lock-ins would be better- I really like the way the grill fits on it too.

Does the offer stand if there's no water? Either way, we'll run something else. Since it's a gift, I hate to be picky, but a lid would be nice!


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

Sounds like a nice pan, all the tricks!
If you need a carrying case I could probable make you one, I'm a seamster!
have heavy duty sewing machine!!


----------



## scooby450 (Dec 4, 2008)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Does the offer stand if there's no water? Either way, we'll run something else.


Like what and where?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

do the 2 set of legs and make them fold down and fold back up so it will lock your grill to the box.it would be more of this design [=]


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello,
As a long time reader of the Buzz I finally registered a while back and decided to chime in on this one as my first-ever post. I am including a few pictures of my homemade fire pan. It is a nested 2-piece pan that fits inside of a rocket box with room for ashes (2 3# coffee cans), grills, collapsable shovel, scraper, gloves and a couple of 4# bags of charcoal. I friend of mine built this for me long ago and it is still going strong after many river trips and southern Utah camping trips. It exceeds the Grand Canyon size requirements and has been approved by the ranger on 2 Grand trips. With the new elevated fire pan requirements I will have to fabricate some legs to replace my 6-rock method but this is project for later. One nice thing about this setup is that most raft and cataraft frames are configured for rocket boxes so you might even be able to pawn this off to a friend's boat. Plus it keeps the grime contained so you don't have to worry about where to strap down a messy pan. I included a schematic with dimensions in case any of you find this design worthy.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to the buzz.Officially


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I like that idea! it seems very light and efective, I will make one like that for my next project. I think you could weld 4 nuts on the bottom of the pan, one in each corner and make some screw on legs. Maybe even 5 and put one in the middle for support. it wouldn't add much weight at all. The one I just finished weighs 40 lbs!

ric, I might take you up on that, I think I might try to manufacture this.


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm wishing I had seen EverCat's design before I built mine. I just copied the NRS model including a top made of steel as well so that I can cook with the D.O. at the same time as the grill. It is a little on the heavy side but few firepans are light anyway. All the tools tuck inside including the legs and grill.


----------

